

US politicians issue warning to Russia as Edward Snowden arrives in Moscow - znowi
http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2013/jun/23/edward-snowden-us-politicians-react

======
gtirloni
As a citizen of none of the countries involved in this, I had a good laugh
when I read this headline (as I'm sure my Russian friends will too if they're
informed of this -- but I'll avoid mentioning it because they might get really
upset instead).

This senator must be totally clueless about what Russian people think of the
USA's opinion on anything at all.

